# Fully recovered then smoked weed my story and a warning



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey guys. So I had dp last year for about 8 months.

Was awful. I recovered by staying busy and taking care of myself.

Exercise daily. Get good sleep. Stay off the substances.

Anyway I had put the dp in the past and was back to my party lifestyle.

Was drinking and smoking weed occasionally.

Then about two weeks ago I smoked a blunt and poof back in the fog of doom

I know it'll go away so I'm not as freaked out.

But just a reminder that you should probably never smoke weed again.

I know I won't.

Will update on my progress.


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

man this is the one thing i fucking hate about dp is the hole not being able to consume cannabis ever again , shit gonna be legalized here soon in canada and will open up tons of jobs , ive always wanted to work in the industry but now thats not going to work out if i cant be around cannabis any more its fucking brutal


----------



## Cosmic.loser (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes.... it's so depressing. I loved weed and literally planned my life around it. Now the smell just makes me sick. So depressing.


----------



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

Life is way more beautiful than drugs. If you like being on drugs so much why don’t you like having dpdr ? Makes you feel like your on drugs. I would loss limbs to get rid of this and you guys are mad you cant keep doing drugs ? I’d never do something that caused this again.


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

uh dp def doesnt make me feel like im on drugs, and i didnt get dp from cannabis just made it worse when i smoked it after getting it from stress and panic attacks/anxiety. caffiene is worse then cannabis


----------



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

My dr makes my vision look like i smoked and took shots  24/7 it’s the worst


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Jjj123 said:


> Hey guys. So I had dp last year for about 8 months.
> 
> Was awful. I recovered by staying busy and taking care of myself.
> 
> ...


This is becoming a very common story on here unfortunately...



nicewon said:


> man this is the one thing i fucking hate about dp is the hole not being able to consume cannabis ever again , shit gonna be legalized here soon in canada and will open up tons of jobs , ive always wanted to work in the industry but now thats not going to work out if i cant be around cannabis any more its fucking brutal


Im never ever gonna understand stoners who get DP....Does the fact that smoking weed makes you worse not tell you something about yourself...Maybe like you were never meant to smoke weed in the first place....Anyway each to his own I guess...



Cosmic.loser said:


> Yes.... it's so depressing. I loved weed and literally planned my life around it. Now the smell just makes me sick. So depressing.


Theres a lot more to life than getting stoned 24/7.....Like actually living....


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

smoking cannabis only made it worse WITH dp. when i didnt have dp i used it as medication for chronic pain and tourettes syndrome prescribed from a doctor and it worked wonders better then any pills with harsh side effects. like i said i didnt get dp from cannabis. i was going through caffiene withdrawl and was under a fuck ton of stress from moving to a town that i hated and loosing my job due to the move and not getting along wit my folks ect ect. and to the people who think dp is from cannabis no its not. maybe a trigger from somthing else going on in your life or past. millions of people consume cannabis every day if people were getting dp every day from it there would be more about it in the mainstream news to not legalize it , its getting legalized every were


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

You are really playing fire with your mental health, you recovered succesfully once from 8 month of suffering and real mental health illness!!! Was that not enough for you? Brain pace for recovery is SLOWEST among human organs, because it is all about neurochemical balance. With all my heart i wish you full recovery at this time too, but please do not smoke and use psychedelic again.


----------



## sabmon (Jan 10, 2018)

it has been 2 and half month for me ! i thnk i started to see some light lol even tho most of time fighting with unwanted stupid existential depressing thoughts ! anyway ! when ill be recovered i will never ever ever ever touch any kind of drugs again


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

All my friends smoke weed. Why do I have to be different?


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

forestx5 said:


> All my friends smoke weed. Why do I have to be different?


Because you have abnormal temporal lobe father.....


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

"Because you have abnormal temporal lobe father..... "

Right you are, my son. I would be foolish to ever forget that. LOL


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

forestx5 said:


> "Because you have abnormal temporal lobe father..... "
> 
> Right you are, my son. I would be foolish to ever forget that. LOL


anyway, it was a happy end after 40+ years


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ya it definitely sucks. I'm just hanging in there. Staying busy with work and self care stuff.

Blah. Looking forward to this being over.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

"anyway, it was a happy end after 40+ years "

Way happier than I had ever envisioned, but one hates to arrive at the party

just as it is breaking up.


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

forestx5 said:


> "anyway, it was a happy end after 40+ years "
> 
> Way happier than I had ever envisioned, but one hates to arrive at the party
> 
> just as it is breaking up.


it is never too late and its good to be 17 when you are 60+


----------



## mjones (Mar 26, 2016)

lol weed helped me and I smoke like a mf


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I guess we could add that no man is ever totally worthless......as he can always serve as a bad example.


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

mjones said:


> lol weed helped me and I smoke like a mf


bullshit, weed is number one drug for getting dp


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

nicewon said:


> man this is the one thing i fucking hate about dp is the hole not being able to consume cannabis ever again , shit gonna be legalized here soon in canada and will open up tons of jobs , ive always wanted to work in the industry but now thats not going to work out if i cant be around cannabis any more its fucking brutal





Cosmic.loser said:


> Yes.... it's so depressing. I loved weed and literally planned my life around it. Now the smell just makes me sick. So depressing.


Ditto.


----------

